# Anyone from Northern Indiana????



## kmsmile8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Is anyone from Norhthern Indiana???  I would love to start a support group in my area. Let me know if you are interested in starting a group!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kmsmile8,

I'm not from N. Indiana, but you guys get a shout out! I go to the South Bend/Elkhart area every once in a while. The next time would be around Easter - my stepmom's family has a holiday get-together. Michiana rocks!


----------



## shaggy19024 (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm in central indiana


----------



## brock (Jan 4, 2004)

*northern Indiana*

I am


----------

